# fastening conduit to ground rod



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

250.64(E)
does anyone know of a fitting listed to attach a conduit to a ground rod? thanks


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

You mean like this?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

that is for attaching to a pipe, looking for one listed for attaching to an actual ground rod


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

hd13 said:


> that is for attaching to a pipe, looking for one listed for attaching to an actual ground rod


A lot of those clamps are listed to attach to the ground rods too.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

That picture was taken from Garvin's website and this is on the site: 

These ground clamps are used to ground copper or aluminum wires to water pipes, ground rods, rebar or other structural members that will ensure positive grounding to the earth. These clamps may be used on pipe sizes 1/2” to 1” and are made to accommodate bare or armored ground cable. Garvin Industries” unique labor saving design allows the upper portion of clamps to slide open easily and, attach to ground members without needing to remove the screws. The rotational movement of the clamps allows a quick removal if necessary. Their cast bronze construction assures ground path continuity and provides excellent corrosion protection in damp locations. They work on both solid and stranded ground wire. Their threaded 1/2” hub provides a connection point when grounding wires must be run in conduits. The two screw hub meets all codes including NYC and Chicago.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks, i knew of the product but must have read the description to quickly. i personally think that item is suitable but just wanting to make sure it is listed for the use. i will contact Garvin to make sure it is listed for clamping a ground rod, it doesn't spell it out clear enough for me.









do you use theese fittings? i think theese arlington 730b may attach more securely


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Some are only listed to use with GRC, so you may have to play it by ear. 

I use these in some instances, but not on every installation, not Garvin though, whatever the supply house has.....


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I should add.... That if you invert the bottom it fits around a 5/8" rod quite nicely....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> I should add.... That if you invert the bottom it fits around a 5/8" rod quite nicely....


A good old boy trick! I've used the type you posted but never seen the other type around this way.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

You need to make sure the clamp pictured above is rated DB (direct burial). Most of the time "DB" is stamped on them.

That's if it will be underground. With a ground rod I would assume so, but not sure what the OP is trying to accomplish.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

And if practical, use PVC and avoid the whole mess.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

hd13 said:


> thanks, i knew of the product but must have read the description to quickly. i personally think that item is suitable but just wanting to make sure it is listed for the use. i will contact Garvin to make sure it is listed for clamping a ground rod, it doesn't spell it out clear enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That puppy is _generic_.

It's probably being cast in Red China as I post.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Switched said:


> I should add.... That if you invert the bottom it fits around a 5/8" rod quite nicely....


Look carefully. It's designed for such a purpose. :yes:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

telsa said:


> Look carefully. It's designed for such a purpose. :yes:


Yep, the nice little groove on the bottom, but it is surprising the number of people that will never know it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Yep, the nice little groove on the bottom, but it is surprising the number of people that will never know it.


Exactly! Blinders on their minds eye.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Exactly! Blinders on their minds eye.


Naah, they just never listened to the old man on the crew before he passed away. Some things don't come with an "App" out of the box.
The Internet has doomed us all, we're drowning in info and starved for knowledge.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Cadweld the f***ing thing and call it a day.
a GS series mold should do it.....


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

I invert that style clamp quite often for jumpering hot and cold water heaters where they are the small point of use style and have .5 " lines. Pretty common these days for commercial bathroom sinks. Instead of running a circulation pump for hundreds of feet to have hot water, they will just put the tiny heater under the sink.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

danhasenauer said:


> Naah, they just never listened to the old man on the crew before he passed away. Some things don't come with an "App" out of the box.
> *The Internet has doomed us all, we're drowning in info and starved for knowledge.*


Well said.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been watching this thread hoping someone would ask why you would need that... I finally had to search and came across a single post in the Mike Holt forum on service grounding and #4 CU protection.

I did not know such a beast existed. In our case, I would just sleeve it with PVC so it matches all the other pipe related to the service.

Interesting approach to a code requirement - looks as expensive as diamonds!

Cheers
John


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

i don't use any NM wiring method when it's up to me, it's not robust enough in my opinion. you can greatly increase the durability and safety of a system for a little more cost if you avoid NM methods. the code is a minimum requirement required because some of our ancestral electricians used the cheapest things put in front of them that would turn the lights on.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

hd13 said:


> i don't use any NM wiring method when it's up to me, it's not robust enough in my opinion. you can greatly increase the durability and safety of a system for a little more cost if you avoid NM methods. the code is a minimum requirement required because some of our ancestral electricians used the cheapest things put in front of them that would turn the lights on.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

HackWork said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:



http://www.nfpa.org/Assets/files/AboutTheCodes/70/Investigation_Damage_Degradation_NMCables.pdf  degredation not the damage portion, even though mice like yellow noodles


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

hd13 said:


> http://www.nfpa.org/Assets/files/AboutTheCodes/70/Investigation_Damage_Degradation_NMCables.pdf


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

:001_huh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

All these faces.....


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

danhasenauer said:


> Cadweld the f***ing thing and call it a day.
> a GS series mold should do it.....


Especially if you have a box of shots and a shelf full of molds leftover.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> I have been watching this thread hoping someone would ask why you would need that... I finally had to search and came across a single post in the Mike Holt forum on service grounding and #4 CU protection.
> 
> I did not know such a beast existed. In our case, I would just sleeve it with PVC so it matches all the other pipe related to the service.
> 
> ...


Really? #4 for a ground rod on a MH forum?
How about we make it a #6 green or bare and we we all walk away as friends?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Really? #4 for a ground rod on a MH forum?
> How about we make it a #6 green or bare and we we all walk away as friends?


Now that is funny, I don't care who you are!:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> Really? #4 for a ground rod on a MH forum?
> How about we make it a #6 green or bare and we we all walk away as friends?


There is something in the code about how a #4 may need a little less protection. 

I know that there are people here who install #4 to the ground rod simply because they also use that for the water pipe and ufer, so they don't want to have to get 2 different size wires. I call those people "stupid profit haters".


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Suncoast Power said:


> Really? #4 for a ground rod on a MH forum?
> How about we make it a #6 green or bare and we we all walk away as friends?


Sure I am good with that... :thumbsup:

I don't know all your rules so I figured you need to mechanically protect #4 or smaller - similar to us. I could care less about the size of the CU conductor, I just never had seen or could not imagine where that beast of a fitting was used!

Cheers
John


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

just to update if anyone is interested. garvin finally got back to me, the garvin product's discussed are not rated for direct burial, madison electric, bridgeport and arlington are not rated for direct burial. madison electric is the only one that said it would work for ground rod.

so add some more expense to the system and buy some ground handhole boxes right hackwork?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

hd13 said:


> just to update if anyone is interested. garvin finally got back to me, the garvin product's discussed are not rated for direct burial, madison electric, bridgeport and arlington are not rated for direct burial. madison electric is the only one that said it would work for ground rod.
> 
> so add some more expense to the system and buy some ground handhole boxes right hackwork?


Whatever it takes!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

hd13 said:


> just to update if anyone is interested. garvin finally got back to me, the garvin product's discussed are not rated for direct burial, madison electric, bridgeport and arlington are not rated for direct burial. madison electric is the only one that said it would work for ground rod.
> 
> so add some more expense to the system and buy some ground handhole boxes right hackwork?


Idk but cheaper to use a piece of 4" PVC & a green plumbing/drainage cover from big box?


----------

